# What do you consider ugly?



## framlingen (Oct 7, 2010)

I've seen ugliness mentioned quite a bit in the forums and was just wondering what facial characteristics /appearances you consider to be ugly?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's too complex to describe in words and involves a combination of traits instead of any particular ones.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

framlingen said:


> I've seen ugliness mentioned quite a bit in the forums and was just wondering what facial characteristics /appearances you consider to be ugly?


 That's really hard to explain. As I've matured, I've tried to use that word less. Someone who I might not find physically attractive may be seen as beautiful in someone else's eyes.

I think the only way I can actually describe ugly would be this


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

6-7 billion peeps on this planet. some of us are bound to be a little plain looking.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting topic. I personally cannot answer that because I don't follow any pattern. I find many women attractive from all races, color of eyes, hair style, etc.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

None. The only ugly characteristics I see in people are their personalities not their physical features.


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

^ I know it sounds "dumb"/whimsical a bit, but I actually believe the same thing. That's not saying there aren't things I find attractive or hot, but honestly I have really friends who are really obese or have skin conditions or something and I never register them as an "ugly person". People who treat other people horribly for stupid reasons or are arrogant etc., their flaws literally always stand out to me no matter how fit/clear-skinned/hot they are. They just seem...ugly and unpleasant.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Randall said:


> 6-7 billion peeps on this planet. some of us are bound to be a little plain looking.


Plain looking people are okay according to some studies on attractiveness. Its the unusual characteristics that make people ugly it seems.

Personally, I think if someone looks too symmetrical, too perfect, they look robotic and inhuman like those creepy morphed faces in the link above. I think a beautiful female face has a combination ideal features like wide set eyes, full lips, healthy hair, etc. with maybe a pimple or two or a weak chin or something thrown into the mix for good measure. I guess I'm weird that way. It would be boring if everyone looked the same.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

No one is 'ugly' to me.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I want to say that I only think peoples personalities make them "ugly" but that wouldn't be true.

There are things that I don't like but I wouldn't call them ugly traits. I have a hard time seeing the beauty in someone who is:
-Obese
-A heavy Smoker
-A heavy Drinkers
-Cruel
-Shallow (this might seem hypocritical)

But none of these things are chronic. People can change if they want to. They have been girls that at first I would think that they weren't the best looking, but after talking to them and getting to know them they become "beautiful". Other girls who at first I thought were beautiful turned out to have ugly personalities.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> They have been girls that at first I would think that they weren't the best looking, but after talking to them and getting to know them they become "beautiful"


It's funny when that happens. It's almost like I can't believe what I'm saying: "she is beautiful and I like her, when did that happen?" lol.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I was going put a quote
"You don't love her because she is beautiful, she is beautiful because you love her" - anonymous (Im pretty sure it is atleast)


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

A manipulative selfish person


----------



## Max Horowitz (Jul 21, 2010)

Randall said:


> 6-7 billion peeps on this planet. some of us are bound to be a little plain looking.


Right. But also in those 6-7 billion in the people is bound to at least just 1 person who finds that plain looking person attractive, so really, none of us are ugly.

....says one of those plain looking people. :lol


----------



## framlingen (Oct 7, 2010)

Really nice to read everyone's comments. Makes me feel better about not looking like models in magazines etc.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think most people have a general consensus that ugliness can stem from: Obesity, Acne, Hair loss, etc.

Everyone's opinion will be different, and some may embrace what others do not.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

i dont like tentacles or claws/talons, but thts just me


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Right now I am repulsed by anything that has a human face on it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dead bodies, ugly!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Psychologists tend to find that symmetrical faces are more beautiful/attractive, because asymmetry in facial features indicates bad genes or a history of disease. 

For me I guess extreme disproportion is unattractive, like tiny eyes and a huge mouth (which is how I see myself on a bad day.)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Psychologists tend to find that symmetrical faces are more beautiful/attractive, because asymmetry in facial features indicates bad genes or a history of disease.
> 
> For me I guess extreme disproportion is unattractive, like tiny eyes and a huge mouth (which is how I see myself on a bad day.)


Nah you have pretty good proportions. My face is quite unsymmetrical, but it doesn't make me that unattractive.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Nah you have pretty good proportions. My face is quite unsymmetrical, but it doesn't make me that unattractive.


I wouldn't say you were unsymmetrical? I watched a documentary about the science of beauty and they were talking about extreme asymmetry, like one side of the face being much lower than the other, or one eye being noticeably larger than the other, etc. Whatever your face is, it's good :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I wouldn't say you were unsymmetrical? I watched a documentary about the science of beauty and they were talking about extreme asymmetry, like one side of the face being much lower than the other, or one eye being noticeably larger than the other, etc. Whatever your face is, it's good :b


Hahaha, I saw that one too I think, with John Cleese, I don't think Elizabeth Hurley is my kind of girl, bad choice imo.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

What do I consider ugly?? Is it safe for me to look in the mirror?:b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My face is pretty unsymmetrical, it used to worry the bejeezus out of me after watching a program and doing some research into Phi at an early age. Nowadays hardly at all, it's just a theory, another rule. And with every rule comes the inevitible anomolys, and when I look around I don't see _anybody_ with a perfectly formed face.

Golden ratio my ***.

Subjective as it is, I don't really like using the word "ugly" to describe physical characteristics.

I find manipulative, egotistical people "ugly" more than anything.

Genuinely nice people are attractive regardless of physicality.


----------



## allie j (Nov 11, 2010)

My face is asymmetrical too! I have a dimple in my right cheek, but not my left lol :b

I know that I'm ugly, but I can always find something pretty in other people. 

As I get to know a person, if I like them, I tend to find them more pretty. As I get to know someone better that I don't like, I find more that is wrong/ugly with them (probably because I'm looking for things to criticize them with in my head haha).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> My face is pretty unsymmetrical, it used to worry the bejeezus out of me after watching a program and doing some research into Phi at an early age. Nowadays hardly at all, it's just a theory, another rule. And with every rule comes the inevitible anomolys, and when I look around I don't see _anybody_ with a perfectly formed face.
> 
> Golden ratio my ***.
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hahaha, I saw that one too I think, with John Cleese, I don't think Elizabeth Hurley is my kind of girl, bad choice imo.


That's the one!

I found Liz Hurley to be almost unbearably smug on that program.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

hellofromthegutter said:


> i dont like tentacles or claws/talons, but thts just me


lol!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think Peter O'Toole in his heyday (_Laurence of Arabia, Lion in Winter, Becket_) was unattractive. A total badass and one of the coolest guys around, but not attractive.










In contrast, Laurence Olivier is one of the most astonishingly good-looking men I can think of.


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> I think Peter O'Toole in his heyday (_Laurence of Arabia, Lion in Winter, Becket_) was unattractive. A total badass and one of the coolest guys around, but not attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peter looks pretty good to me. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not a good looking guy

I mean at first I thought
"Hey, I'm not so bad looking." But the more I look in the mirror the more I have way too many odd shape features

Example:
My left eye is bigger than my right eye
Ears are pretty tiny
A nose way too big. I mean I guess it's not big but a bit too wide
Cheeks got bigger

I have a what my mom calls a "good side"

I don't know. I mean I would show a picture but I guess I'm kinda nervous that someone on here would recogonize me and think I'm pathetic, etc.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I have an attractive cousin..tho her attitude and jealousy makes her look ugly.


----------



## JohnParker (Oct 16, 2010)

Tattoos. I wish sometimes I could scrub them off the face of the earth. I really like clean, spotless skin.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Psychologists tend to find that symmetrical faces are more beautiful/attractive, because asymmetry in facial features indicates bad genes or a history of disease.


 Ah crap.  For me it's mostly in the eyes. If someone has nice eyes i usually don't take much notice of their less attractive features, and vice versa.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

arrogance.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blokes wearing a singlet showing their really hairy armpits.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Unless someone is deformed or something (in which case, they're not really ugly. Just unfortunate) I don't really think about anyone as being ugly. They may or may not be "my type" but a lot of people would say that women I find attractive are ugly so....

Ugly is a terrible word.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

pumpkinspice said:


> None. The only ugly characteristics I see in people are their personalities not their physical features.


This. Personality just totally overpowers it for me.


----------



## lllogan (Nov 12, 2008)

It may make sense or it may not, there are just the people I could make out with and there are the others. I don't think I consider anyone ugly, just incompatible with my sexual desires. 

Nope, it doesn't make any sense...


----------

